# Best cut for 5/16 steel with SS.6



## fishonap (May 8, 2021)

Used the SS 5/16 band set loved it. It .5 cut 18/12 I just have .6 what cut will almost be identical the the SS bandset

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

You could try 16-10mm at about the same relaxed length.

Or the 18-12 cut with some extra length. For example, if your existing rubber it cut for 1/5 your draw length, cut the thicker latex to 1/4 your draw length.

Good luck.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I would try the same cut with an extra 1/2" of length first. And fine tune it... then you can figure your latex like board feet at the lumber yard to get a close proximate of the new .6 latex. You know, width x length x thickness formula.

Tip- make them long and trim because you can't put it back on. Haha...


----------



## fishonap (May 8, 2021)

Thank you both made a thinner taper and longer and has the same feel some times you just need some wisdom from those who know it better

it's better to die for the world than live for one's self


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Sorry to revive this post but figured I would try flat bands after months of not using them and all I have is .6 simple shot. I made my taper 18x10 with .6 SS and man is that some fast shooting!? It shoots darn fast with 8 mm Steel and with ¼" it's definitely pushing 300fps.

I think if I try a 15x10 taper with .6 I might get good results.

I just ordered some .5 simple shot and I think that might be a better match for 8 mm in ¼" Not sure what taper I'll use but we'll see how it works.

As a side note I bought a sheet of 6 mm (¼") pure carbon fiber. Made a couple of slingshots with it and have been testing them and looking forward to sharing the pictures, they shot Great and look sexy!

Cheers


----------



## fishonap (May 8, 2021)

vince4242 said:


> Sorry to revive this post but figured I would try flat bands after months of not using them and all I have is .6 simple shot. I made my taper 18x10 with .6 SS and man is that some fast shooting!? It shoots darn fast with 8 mm Steel and with ¼" it's definitely pushing 300fps.
> 
> I think if I try a 15x10 taper with .6 I might get good results.
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see those slingshots

it is better to die for the world than live for one's self


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

You missed the post Fishonap. It is on homemade slingshots on the first page it's named 12 mm carbon fiber slingshots, or something like that. I have loved shooting my mini shooter for the last week.! It is so darn accurate with quarter-inch steel and even a millimeter that I don't know if I'm going to shoot anything else for the most part.?

Cheers


----------



## fishonap (May 8, 2021)

Thanks again for the info. And what is slingmail?

it is better to die for the world than live for one's self


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Slingmail is just a clever way of saying you're getting a slingshot in the mail.


----------



## fishonap (May 8, 2021)

Ok

it is better to die for the world than live for one's self


----------

